
Chocolate Consumption, Cognitive Function, and Nobel Laureates (2012) [pdf] - chmars
http://www.biostat.jhsph.edu/courses/bio621/misc/Chocolate%20consumption%20cognitive%20function%20and%20nobel%20laurates%20(NEJM).pdf
======
jgg
...this is meant to be funny, right?

~~~
greenyoda
Yes, but unfortunately, a lot of the "serious" studies reported in newspapers
every day seem to follow the same formula: find an accidental correlation
between two causally unrelated variables and say you've found an amazing new
result.

~~~
jgg
Well...

[http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryhusten/2012/10/10/chocolate...](http://www.forbes.com/sites/larryhusten/2012/10/10/chocolate-
and-nobel-prizes-linked-in-study/)

[http://healthland.time.com/2012/10/12/can-eating-
chocolate-h...](http://healthland.time.com/2012/10/12/can-eating-chocolate-
help-you-win-a-nobel-prize/)

------
aioprisan
It was published in the "Occasional Notes" section of the journal, not as a
scientific article.

------
samstave
Feeling smugly smart as I sit here easter morning eating chocolate with my kid
for breakfast!

------
stretchwithme
Maybe smarter people are more able to afford chocolate.

~~~
001sky
_" The present data are based on country averages, and the specific chocolate
intake of individual Nobel laureates of the past and present remains
unknown."_

------
nickbauman
This is a joke, right?

~~~
dylandrop
Yeah, look at the footnotes at the end:

 _" Dr. Messerli reports regular daily chocolate consumption, mostly but not
exclusively in the form of Lindt’s dark varieties"_

------
gaelow
correlation does not imply causality

------
okonomiyaki3000
tl;dr - should I be eating more chocolate?

~~~
CoffeeDregs
If the question is "chocolate", the answer is "yes".

